# Unknown identify white cichlid fish



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

About 2 1/2 years I kept this unknown identify white cichlid in my aquarium tank. I bought this beautiful blue eyes, white, & silver stripes from my local pet store. My female cichlid died. Rip! Sadly this fish have been sick with trouble breathing. I don't have any clue where does this fish comes from. What is the type of this fish? Is it from Lake Tanganyika or Lake Victoria?


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That looks like a Malawi mbuna to me. Maybe a labidochromis CAERULEUS. Not all labs are yellow.


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

Yep it is! I looked up on the labidochromis Caeruleus Nkahli images on the internet computer. That is exactly what it looked like my cichlid fish. Perfect! Thanks so much!


----------

